# It happened again



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey all. So, Jack's biting happened again. Back in late Feb I did a posting about Jack biting my newphew. Well today he growled and went at my brother. Jack didnt get my brother though. I think I have realized what the issue is.
We were at my parents today for easter. Some family came over but not much compared to the major hoildays. It was time for Jack to eat and he would not eat. So I took him outside to walk thinking he had to go. He did and so I just tried to feed him outside where it was quiter. He still wouldnt eat. I took him back inside and he sat in his bed. I tried to hand feed him and he wasnt havent it. My brother was next to me when I was trying to hand feed Jack. Since he wouldnt take it from me I told my brother to try. Nick held out his and and Jack tried to eat. Then Nick held out another handful and thats when Jack growled and went for Nick. At that time the house was starting to get loud. I yelled at Jack and Nick yelled no too. We gave Jack a few mins to clam down and Nick started to hand feed again. We were almost done and this Jack started to lose interest and focus on the noise in the kitchen, turning his head away from my brother, starting to avoid him and the food. I told Nick to back off and not push him to eat. After I notice Jack not mental with me I took him for a walk down to the pond and back up. Nick called Jack over and Jack went to him and everything was all fine and dandy. 

I think that Jack gets overwhelmed and nervous at too many noises and having more people around him than what he is use to. Does this make sense? The last inncident was kind of the same. Noise, more people than normal, and food seems to lead to nto a good out come. Could my logic be right? And is this fixable? (I do have a trainer that I am going to start working with soon.)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Reading between the lines, I reckon you could be spot on with your thoughts. It's hard to say for sure without viewing the behaviour. But perhaps your behaviourist can either support or offer other thoughts. It's a hard one. Not one I can say I have come across myself. But you sound like you have a good handle on the reasons.

It might just be a bit much.. Noise, activity, strangers, food, environment all giving pup sensory overload. If it is, the only solution is to condition pup to it slowly. So I guess that means you will have to do lots more entertaining.............


----------

